# BMA für kurzentschlossene :-)



## Steffen23769 (27. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich denke, es ist Zeit für ein neues BMA...
Diesmal kurz und schmerzlos:

DATUM: 10.09.2011

UHRZEIT: *08:00 Uhr*

TREFFPUNKT: McDonalds in Burg auf Fehmarn


Wie immer werden wir den Strand nach Wetterlage am Treffpunkt demokratisch bestimmen.


Wer Grill und Grillkohle und ganz wichtig Grillanzünder mitbringt müssen wir hier im Thread noch abkaspern.

Für Grillgut ist jeder selbst verantwortlich, ebenso für diverse Getränke.


PS: selbstredend wird es auch wieder eine Vorbesprechung geben.


Als dann, wer ist dabei?


Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

1. der dänische Onkel (V)
2. der schwartauer Hase (V)
3. Ullov der Löns (V)
4. der kleine Pavian (V)*ABGESAGT*
5. der Schutenmann
6. der Herr Kaleu (V)
7. Gerrit der Paukenpilly (V)
8. Dirk der Kajake
9. Graf Krolocks Sohn (V) 
10. der fehmaraner Hase (V)
11. der fehmaraner Setzhase des fehmaraner Hasen (V)
12. Michael der verschmitzte (V)
13. Andrea die neuverschmitzte (V)

Als Stargäste:

14. Brandiangli die Gerätesau (nur V)
15. Brandungshexlein auch genannt "El Cheffe" (nur V)

Das "V" in Klammern bedeutet übrigens Vorbesprechung 


Teilnehmerzahl Vorbesprechung 12 Personen.




Schlafgäste:

1.Sharky (im Bulli) 
2.Georg  
3.Uli
4.Gerrit
5.Oli 
6.Jan Peter.

Die Betten sind somit belegt!


*Wer bringt was mit:*

Bei der Vorbesprechung gibts traditionell Chili 
Alkfreie Getränke (Wasser, Cola, Fanta) stellen wir, Alkoholika wie üblich die Gäste , hat ja alles schon Tradition 

Am Samstag bringt jeder das mit, was er grillen möchte, ebenso die Getränke, man kann ja dann untereinander tauschen 
Quasi ne "Bottleparty in Watklamotten" 

Ich denke bei den überschaubaren Teilnehmerzahlen ist das die beste Möglichkeit.


*Steht eigentlich nur noch die Frage im Raum, wer nen Grill mitbringt, wer Kohle und wer Grillanzünder??*


So, Grill, Kohle und Anzünder ist auch geklärt:

Wildshark: 1 Sack Kohle und Spiritus

Schutenpiet: Klappgrill


Somit ist alles geplant und geklärt und kann starten


----------



## goeddoek (27. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Jepp - wie schon besprochen, bin dabei :m#h


----------



## woern1 (28. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ich leider nicht, da ich an diesem WE weg bin bzw. am 11.09 in der Clinic bin|kopfkrat 









Euch aber viel Spass und jede menge Fisch.

werner












casting-clinic.de


----------



## Wildshark (28. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin

Na da darf ich doch nicht fehlen!!!!!:g

Dabei zu 99,9999999%

Sharky


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

|rolleyes Sieht bis jetzt so aus, als würde ..wenn eventuell vermutlich oder unter Berücksichtigung der bilateralen Beziehungen zu Lolland..na gut ich sach ma vorsichtig zu :m
Piet


----------



## Ines (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ich komme an dem Samstag gerade erst von Samsö zurück. Wünsche euch schöne Verkleidungen und viel Erfolg! |supergri


----------



## Blindfischer (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Muss mal sehen, ich hab eigentlich um 11:00 zwei Jungs zum Probefahren, vielleicht kann ich die ja überreden auf die Insel zu kommen, dann kann ich das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden....

Sonst muß ich Nachmittags nachkommen

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Sonst *muß* ich Nachmittags nachkommen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk





Jaaa, musst Du  :m

Bring doch gleich ein paar SOTs zum Probepaddeln mit :q :q



@ Ines

Klappt doch prima - da könntest Du das Gelernte gleich unsetzen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Bin dabei! 

|laola:|laola:​Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit das die Meldung kommt.
An der Vorbesprechung nehme ich natürlich auch Teil, da komme ich mal mitn Rad vorbeigeradelt. 


Gruß, Jochen​


----------



## Ines (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



> könntest Du das Gelernte gleich unsetzen


Mit meinem kleinen Privatjet wäre das Inselhopping Samsö-Fehmarn natürlich zeitlich kein Problem. Nur - den habe ich nicht.#c|supergri


----------



## Blindfischer (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Ines schrieb:


> Mit meinem kleinen Privatjet wäre das Inselhopping Samsö-Fehmarn natürlich zeitlich kein Problem. Nur - den habe ich nicht.#c|supergri



Wieso, ist doch noch Zeit, 

guckst Du hier:

http://www.flugzeug24.com/

|wavey:

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Oha!
Das kommt überraschend aber passend.
Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein Schneekönig.


----------



## Aal-Papst (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Bin auch dabei. Komme mit Pikepauly. Endlich wieder Vorbesprechung!!!


----------



## Ines (29. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



> guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.flugzeug24.com/



Vielleicht könnte ja auch jemand mit seinem Flieger nach Samsö kommen, um mich abzuholen - das wäre mal so richtig romantisch...


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Oli ist auch dabei. Schön!


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Ines schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte ja auch jemand mit seinem Flieger nach Samsö kommen, um mich abzuholen - das wäre mal so richtig romantisch...


 bleib mal lieber in samsö und hau da die trutten raus 
die insel ist geiler wie fehmarn 
hast schon was gefangen 
lg andre


----------



## Flala - Flifi (30. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und dicke Fische!
Ich kann leider nicht kommen, Kindergebutstag, Sportfest, Kommunalwahlvorbereitungen.....

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



xfishbonex schrieb:


> bleib mal lieber in samsö und hau da die trutten raus
> die insel ist geiler wie fehmarn
> hast schon was gefangen
> lg andre



Wenn Du auch immer nur an den Touristenstränden unterwegs bist und dazu noch immer einstrippst wie Sebastian Vettel fährt, wunderts mich nicht, daß Du Samsø geiler findest als meinen Heimatfelsen


----------



## Blindfischer (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wenn Du auch immer nur an den Touristenstränden unterwegs bist und dazu noch immer einstrippst wie Sebastian Vettel fährt, wunderts mich nicht, daß Du Samsø geiler findest als meinen Heimatfelsen




|supergri|supergri|supergri Stimmt, die Strände die die Ortskundigen bei den letzten BMA´s so rausgesucht haben waren viel ergiebiger als die Touristrände|supergri|supergri|supergri

duck und wech


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

... eins ist schonmal klar: Diesmal werde ich keine Inselumrundung starten um am Ende völlig dehydriert Literweise Wasser trinke und die Reste vom Grill bekomme :q:q:q


----------



## Odery (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

;+ Was heist BMA? ;+


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

BMA = *B*oardi*M*eerforellen*A*ngeln

Dabei sollte natürlich der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Blindfischer (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ach das war das,

ich hab schon überlegt warum wir uns zum Grillen am Strand immer so komisch anziehen, nu weiß ich das wieder.

@ Odery: ist ne lustige Truppe und einige Angeln sogar, da kann man gut mitmachen



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Ines (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



> Dabei sollte natürlich der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen.


Das sowieso - oder wie hoch ist der Prozentsatz derer, die dabei schon mal einen Fisch gefangen haben?|uhoh::q


----------



## Wildshark (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Na der Anteil ist nicht hoch!!!:q

Aber es gibt jede Menge zu lachen und das Grillgut ist immer lecker! Von den komischen Verkleidungen der einzelnen Teilnehmern mal abgesehen!

Sharky


----------



## Ines (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ja, ist ein witziger Haufen, aber hallo!


----------



## woern1 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Ines schrieb:


> Das sowieso - oder wie hoch ist der Prozentsatz derer, die dabei schon mal einen Fisch gefangen haben?|uhoh::q



Ich war letztes Jahr im Herbst das erste Mal dabei, und schwuppps, hatte ich die größte Mefo gefangen, konnte das Folge-BMA bischen organisieren, ja und dann hatte keiner was gefangen....
Problem war nur an dem Frühjahrstermin, den ich dann organisieren durfte, dass wir erstmal das Wasser begutachten hätten müssen, das war schon ziemlich trüb und halt mit wenig 'Fisch'. Hat mich selbst bischen geärgert, dass  es an anderen Stränden ev. etwas besser gewesen wäre.

Euch wünsch' ich viel Schbass.

w.

Im übrigen hatte ich an dem Herbsttag 3 Mefos am Band, also dass da nix gefangen wird......, und dem Schbass wegen, das ist wirklich nicht sooooo    |uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

So richtig schlecht gefangen wird eigentlich aber wirklich nicht.
Ich kann mich da sogar an ein denkwürdiges Treffen erinnern, wo ein Angler 2 Dicke gefangen hat.....


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Pikepauly schrieb:


> So richtig schlecht gefangen wird eigentlich aber wirklich nicht.
> Ich kann mich da sogar an ein denkwürdiges Treffen erinnern, wo ein Angler 2 Dicke gefangen hat.....



Du hast einmal das Wort "Dicker" vergessen 

Es muß heißen: "...wo ein dicker Angler 2 Dicke gefangen hat..."






































































Nix wie in Deckung


----------



## Ines (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ja, von dem Dicken habe ich auch gehört...


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ja Ines, der hatte die Fische in seiner Watjacke in der Hasentasche, zwei Wochen später hat er geschrieben, er bräuchte bald mal ne neue Watjacke, seine würe anfangen zu müffeln 

Hat irgendwie gepasst


----------



## goeddoek (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Nicht nett, nicht nett, so über Cuban Pete, den Eintänzer von Fehmarn zu lästern  #d :q :q


----------



## Ines (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



> Hasentasche



Das klingt ja sexy - was ist das?


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Die Watjacke habe ich bei Ebay vertickt. Hat die eigentlich jemand aus dem Forum gekauft. Dumddidum.........


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ines meine Häsin, was interpretierst du da hinein? 

Die "Hasentasche" ist die Tasche am Rücken der Watjacke...

Der Angler mutiert also quasi zu einer Art "Beuteltier"


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Watjacke habe ich bei Ebay vertickt. Hat die eigentlich jemand aus dem Forum gekauft. Dumddidum.........



Am Wasser erkennt man den also jetzt am Geruch???

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

@Ines
Eine Hasentasche ist eine verdeckte grosse Tasche im unteren Rückenbereich einer Weste oder Jacke, wo man erlegtes Wild bzw. Fische reinstecken kann, damit man die Hände frei hat und weiter schiessen/fischen kann. Z. Bsp. bei vielen Barbour Jacken, vielen Hardy und Simms Watjacken usw.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Eintänzer



???

Das war doch eigentlich nen bulgarischer Eintänzer und keiner mit Böhmischen Vorfahren


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Die Hasen die Ines meint habe ich früher immer unter den Arm geklemmt, da brauchte ich keine Beutetasche für, heute geht das nicht mehr wegen meiner Bandscheiben. Daran merkt man leider das fortgeschrittene Alter.


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

@Steffen

Der Herr Kaleu und meine Wenigkeit wollen 2 Nächte auf der schönen Insel bleiben, was mit hundertprozentiger Wahrscheinlichkeit bedeutet, daß ich mindestens einen Abend auf eurer Partymeile den Eintänzer geben werde.


----------



## Wildshark (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Dat gibt ja dann bestimmt ne Inselflucht wenn der BUNGA Tänzer 
auf die Meile will!!!:q

Sharky


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Du und der Kaleu habt Platz im Ferienhaus, Uli und Georg bei uns im Haus.

Der Rest der Vorbesprechungsleute bleibt ja nicht über Nacht, Sharky pennt im Bulli, also alles geritzt ;-)

Pauly und Kaleu bitte Bettwäsche oder Penntüte mitbringen.


----------



## goeddoek (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Nun will ich ja ungern die Planung durcheinander bringen, aber können wir uns nicht schon um 8:00 Uhr oder eher treffen ?

Kommt vielleicht auch Pikepauly entgegen - der könnnte gleich in Watklamotten in den Tanzschuppen und im Anschluss frische Luft schnappen 

Im Ernst - ich halte 9:00 Uhr für etwas spät.


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

@Sharky

Ich dachte Du kommst mit, dann wären wir schon 3 Dicke und der blöde DJ spielt wieder 3 mal nacheinander "Evacuate the Dancefloor"!

@Georg

Uns ist das egal, gehen wir halt Samstag abend steil.
Dann kann es auch Samstag früh zum Angeln gehen.


----------



## Wildshark (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Von mir aus gerne!!
Klopft an die Schiebetür und der Bulli öffnet sich auch schon um 7!!!:q


----------



## goeddoek (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Wildshark schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne!!
> Klopft an die Schiebetür und der Bulli öffnet sich auch schon um 7!!!:q




" Geh nicht in das Licht, Pauly-Anne ...."   :q :q :q


----------



## Wildshark (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Wenn ich in die Zappelbude gehe , dann denken alle das die Seniorentanzgruppe ausgang hat!!


----------



## Wildshark (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Komm nur herrein mein Kind komm !!!!!!!

Ich habe auch etwas SCHÖNES!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Hast Du Whisky im Bus???


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Wir können auch schon um 7 oder 8 Uhr bei Mc starten, wegen mir kein Problem.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Habe im Startbeitrag mal auf 8 Uhr "verfrüht" ;-)


----------



## goeddoek (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hast Du Whisky im Bus???




Un ich sach noch: "Pauly", sach ich noch, "tu das nich ... "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qomzZ8Fm-oA&feature=related


@ Steffen

8:00 Uhr ist klasse !


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Lauf Pauly lauf.


----------



## Blindfischer (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ihr verscheucht uns noch die ganzen NEuteilnehmeer, ausserdem finde ich das Gerede über untergrosse Menschen nicht gut, gut dass ich nicht Dick bin, sonst könnte man sich gemobbt fühlen...:q

Also ick komm dann leider nach, wann is denn der Grill an?

Gruß

Der Schlanke mit der schönen Brille


----------



## goeddoek (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ihr verscheucht uns noch die ganzen NEuteilnehmeer,



Da is was dran  :m

Also, liebe Neuteilnehmer - die tun nix, die wollen nur spielen 




Blindfischer schrieb:


> Also ick komm dann leider nach, wann is denn der Grill an?



Den halten wir für Dich in Gang #6 Aber was ist nun mit Kajaks ? Ich werd meins verständlicherweise nicht mitbringen können. Aber vielleicht möchtest Du uns ja des Neueste von den Laufstegen aus Rejkjavik und Anchorage vorstellen, Dirk ?  :q


----------



## Aal-Papst (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Pauly, sag mal wirst du alt??? Ich denke wir können auch beide Tage steil gehen. Wir können uns ja dann am Strand erholen von den Strapazen und den anderen beim Angeln zusehen und aufpassen das keiner das Bier klaut.


----------



## Blindfischer (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Aber was ist nun mit Kajaks ? Ich werd meins verständlicherweise nicht mitbringen können. Aber vielleicht möchtest Du uns ja des Neueste von den Laufstegen aus Rejkjavik und Anchorage vorstellen, Dirk ?  :q



Die Messe ist erst am 18.09.  , aber ich kann trotzdem n bisserl was mitbringen, so 2 Stück krieg ich mit ( hab keinen Bock mit Anhänger hochzutuckern).

Ach ja: ich kann auch für den Haiman ein Auflbasboot mitbringen, damit er mal sieht wie sowas für Erwachsene aussieht :q


Gruß


----------



## Wildshark (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ach ja: ich kann auch für den Haiman ein Auflbasboot mitbringen, damit er mal sieht wie sowas für Erwachsene aussieht :q


Da bin ich ja gespannt drauf und der Hase von Fehmarn bestimmt auch!!!:q

Sharky


----------



## goeddoek (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ... eins ist schonmal klar: Diesmal werde ich keine Inselumrundung starten um am Ende völlig dehydriert Literweise Wasser trinke und die Reste vom Grill bekomme :q:q:q



Das Leben ist aber auch hart gegen Dich 




FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ich zum Beispiel komme mit längeren Ruten nicht klar.
> 
> Gruß, ochen





Das ist tragisch  :c :c Aber deine Ehrlichkeit ist immer wieder herzerfrischend  #h


----------



## Pikepauly (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

@Jochen

Du hast wirklich ein einzigartiges Talent die Opas immer wieder anzustacheln.

@Herr Kaleu
Wir könnten am Strand auch nen büschen pennen, sowie letztesmal aber das geht nur wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ihr alten Hasen seit doch manchmal alte Säue 

Solange das Honigbällchen das nicht bemerkt, ist alles gut. 


@ Pikepauly:
Gerrit, haste Jan Peter mal kontaktiert, bzw. hat er dich erreicht? Der Junge wollte auch mit.... nicht das ich für seine Aufgaben herhalten muss. |bigeyes|bigeyes :q:q:q:q


----------



## woern1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Aber was ist nun mit Kajaks ? Ich werd meins verständlicherweise nicht mitbringen können. Aber vielleicht möchtest Du uns ja des Neueste von den Laufstegen aus Rejkjavik und Anchorage vorstellen, Dirk ?  :q



Kannst du denn nich von Lolland die paar Kilometers mit deinem Kajak übern Belt paddeln??? Sparste ja dann auch das Fährgeld|jump:

w.


----------



## goeddoek (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Nein, Obi-Woern, ich bin Ostfriese, kein Schwabe  :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Beitrag 1 ist aktuell!!


----------



## woern1 (1. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nein, Obi-Woern, ich bin Ostfriese, kein Schwabe  :q :q



|good:|muahah:|clown:|supergri|supergri

w.


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Kaum wird ein Event für Truttenbeach geplant..schon wird´s schmuddelig  |supergri cool ..wie für mich gemacht. Können wir uns nicht gleich an den Strand legen, zulöffeln und Blödsinn sabbeln?...sone Art Wahlkampf oder so?|rolleyes :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Die Messe ist erst am 18.09.  , aber ich kann trotzdem n bisserl was mitbringen, so 2 Stück krieg ich mit ( hab keinen Bock mit Anhänger hochzutuckern).
> 
> Ach ja: ich kann auch für den Haiman ein Auflbasboot mitbringen, damit er mal sieht wie sowas für Erwachsene aussieht :q
> 
> ...



Ach das Teil aus Flensburg mir der großen roten Stauluke?
|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (2. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ach das Teil aus Flensburg mir der großen roten Stauluke?
> |rolleyes




:q :q Nee, die heißt Babsi :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> :q :q Nee, die heißt Babsi :q :q



Richtiiich ;-)


----------



## woern1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ach das Teil aus Flensburg mir der großen roten Stauluke?
> |rolleyes



Hat die die Stauluke vorne *und *hinten oder ist das das Billigmodell mit nur einer Luke?

w.

Ich glaub, jetzt kriech ich ne Verwarnung...


----------



## Nolfravel (2. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Graf Krolocks Sohn wäre natürlich dabei, aber der muss eben von Löns oder Pauly mitgenommen werden:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (2. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Na dann haben wir sie ja Alle wieder zusammen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW_PM-nborI&feature=related


Grins

Sharky


----------



## baydossi (4. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Pest aber auch#q

immer wenn Ihr den Termin legt, bin ich schon verplant#c

Soll ja immer noch mein USB Stick bei Steffen abholen|kopfkrat

aber beim Nächsten mal|wavey:

Ps für insider!!
Gruss von Frida:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer (5. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ach das Teil aus Flensburg mir der großen roten Stauluke?
> |rolleyes




Wo bin ich hier nur hingeraten?#c

natürlich ist es das drei Luken Modell....


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Wo bin ich hier nur hingeraten?#c
> 
> natürlich ist es das drei Luken Modell....



Nee das meinen wir nicht..da gibt´s noch das Problem, dass man die oberste Luke nicht zu kriegt. |supergri  oder so
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (5. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Nö, das geht, darfst nur in die anderen Luken nicht so viel reintun, sonst steckt Sie Dir die Zunge raus |supergri|supergri|supergri

so schluss jetzt, alle wieder brav sein :g


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Blindfischer schrieb:


> so schluss jetzt, alle wieder brav sein :g




Rüüüüchtüüüüch 


Vielleicht sollten wir auch so langsam klären, wer was mitbringt ?

Da sich meine Transportmöglichkeiten gering halten, werde ich was eingelegtes für den ( hoffentlich vorhandenen ) Grill mitbringen. Oder sollen wir mit Feuerstein und Zunder arbeiten ? :q :q

Für die Vorbesprechung gibt es was aus der dänischen Apotheke  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Beitrag 1 aktualisiert.

Hat ja alles schon irgendwie Tradition 

Es steht noch die Frage aus, wer nen Grill und Zubehör mibringt. sonst ist eigentlich alles wie immer


----------



## marioschreiber (6. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Hi Steffen !
Da ich ja sowieso jeden Tag auf der Insel bin ... Ich würde nach der Arbeit gern auf einen Klönschnack vorbei kommen !
Aber wie finde ich euch ?

Gruß
Mario

PS: 
Sit on Top liegt im Bulli ! 
Also wenn der ein oder andere mal paddeln will .....


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin Mario,
klingel mich einfach am Handy an wenn Du zu uns kommen willst, Handynummer kommt per PN


----------



## Jogyman (6. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

würd ja auch gern kommen ,aber meine Fahrerin muss arbeiten:c


----------



## marioschreiber (7. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Jogyman schrieb:


> würd ja auch gern kommen ,aber meine Fahrerin muss arbeiten:c



Paddeln ! :q



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin Mario,
> klingel mich einfach am Handy an wenn Du zu uns kommen willst, Handynummer kommt per PN



Ist angekommen ! Danke !
Kommt jetzt etwas darauf an wie lange ich arbeite . |uhoh:


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moinsen...

@Pikepauly und Aalpapst:
Bitte dran denken und Schlafsack mitbringen!

@Jan Peter:
Bist dabei oder nicht? Wenn ja, bitte auch Schlafsack mitbringen!


----------



## Zanderudo (7. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin Männers,

hätte auch Lust mit meinem Sot vor euren Ködern zu paddeln! 
Das Ding braucht mal Salzwasser:q.
Wenn ihr noch einem verrückten Angler aus der Heide gebrauchen könnt, bin ich am Start!
Habe Bratwürstchen (und ein Stapel Wurstpappen) im Gepäck.
Hoffe ich schaffe die längere Anreise pünktlich zum Treffpunkt!
Würde mich aber auch über eine PN mit Handynummer freuen.


Udo#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin Udo, PN mit Handynummer ist raus #h


----------



## Nolfravel (7. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

JP wird dabei sein.


----------



## Wildshark (7. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin 

Also ich bringe 1 Sack Kohle und 1 Flasche Spiritus mit , Würstchen versteht sich von selber!!!

Wer hat den Grill und bringt IHN auch mit???????


Sharky


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

2VEs Grillfackeln und neon Klappgrill 40x40


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Sharky und Piet, danke für die Info.

Somit ist alles im grünen Bereich und kann starten!

Beitrag 1 ist aktuell.


Auf ein nettes Treffen #h


----------



## Brandiangli (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

will auch zur vor- und nach (wievor) - besprechung ...


----------



## goeddoek (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Brandiangli schrieb:


> will auch zur vor- und nach (wievor) - besprechung ...




Wieso ? Ich dachte, Du wärst als Stargast fest eingeplant ? Da würd' ich dem "Bäckerburschen" mal die Hammel.... äähh Hasenbeine  langziehen #h :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Dann komm doch


----------



## Brandiangli (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Da würd' ich dem "Bäckerburschen" mal die Hammel.... äähh Hasenbeine  langziehen #h :m


 
ich zieh ihm die ohren lang , du weißt doch HASE = lange ohren - kurzer schwanz !!!


----------



## Wildshark (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Na da freut sich doch der Sharky auf Brandiangli !!!!!!


Na das wird ja lustig wenn sich alle an den Ohren und an den Schwänzen ziehen!!!:m

Sharky


----------



## goeddoek (8. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Wildshark schrieb:


> Na das wird ja lustig wenn sich alle an den Ohren und an den Schwänzen ziehen!!!:m





|krach:  *VERGISS ES* |krach:


:q :q :q :q


----------



## Blindfischer (9. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> |krach:  *VERGISS ES* |krach:
> 
> 
> :q :q :q :q




Genau, des Südfriesens Ohren sind nämlich Tabu  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Brandungshexlein (9. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



wildshark schrieb:


> na da freut sich doch der sharky auf brandiangli !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Na das wird ja lustig wenn sich alle an den ohren und an den schwänzen ziehen!!!:m
> ...


 
so dass habt ihr jetzt davon, jetzt will ich auch mitmachen !!!


----------



## Brandiangli (9. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Genau, des Südfriesens Ohren sind nämlich Tabu |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
#6

@ DIGGA - nu mach statt 20 liter 30 liter chili con pubs


----------



## Zanderudo (9. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Hallo Leute,

gleich hab ich Wochenende:vik:!!!

Und Morgen um 04:30 Uhr geht es nach Fehmarn!!!

:q:q ICK FREU MIR!!! :q:q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Ich bin raus!!! ​ 
Leider ist es mir doch nicht mehr möglich teilzunehmen, weder bei der Vorbesprechung, als auch beim Angeln. 
Etwas ziemlich wichtiges ist mir dazwischengerückt, was eigentlich am Samstag erledigt werden sollte.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß heute am Abend und morgen, und hoffentlich zieht ihr auch was raus! #6

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Zurück vom Truttentreff mit der gewohnt lockeren Truppe...es war wieder geil! #6 Ich warte auf Bilder und Fangmeldungen... gesagt wird nix.
Piet


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Auch zurück! Es war wieder super. Danke an Sandra und Steffen für die freundliche Beherbergung. Insgesamt ein BMA wie es sein soll mit super Leuten und diesmal sogar super Wetter. Und es gab nicht nur Fisch, sondern sogar eine Truttenpremiere. Mehr geht nicht!


----------



## Aal-Papst (11. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

War wieder supääääär!!!! Vielen Dank an Steffen und Sandra, bei euch beiden fühlt man sich immer wohl. Endlich hab ich auch eine Mefo gefangen. Erst wurden sie mir hinten rein gesteckt, danach habe ich selber zugeschlagen.

Danke an ALLE

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## goeddoek (11. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Jepp - es war wieder ein BMA, wie es sein sollte:


- 1a Chilli und Unterkunft, daher ein ganz dickes DANKE an unsere beiden tollen Gastgeber :m

- jede Menge netter Leute und viiiel Klönschnack :vik: 


- und obwohl Erfahrungsaustausch und "Dumm Tüch schnacken" an erster Stelle stand, wurde auch noch gut gefangen.



Alles Gründe, die mich schon dem nächsten BMA entgegenfiebern lassen #6 :m


*EDITH*  Sollte jemand ein Ladekabel für ein Samsung Handy finden, bitte nicht zum zum Tomatensträucher fixieren o.Ä. zweckentfremden  Das ist meins und ich hätte es gerne wieder !


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Erst wurden sie mir hinten rein gesteckt, danach habe ich selber zugeschlagen.

Und geschleimt haben die Teile ja gewaltig als sie Dir rausgepuhlt. wurden 
Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> *EDITH*  Sollte jemand ein Ladekabel für ein Samsung Handy finden, bitte nicht zum zum Tomatensträucher fixieren o.Ä. zweckentfremden  Das ist meins und ich hätte es gerne wieder !



Ups...
ich guck mal ob ich irgendwie jetzt zwei gleiche habe, aufgefallen ist mir beim Betten machen nix aber ich guck mal.

#h


----------



## goeddoek (12. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

@ Steffen

Kein Ding, das wird schon wieder auftauchen 



Wo ist eigentlich der Rest der Truppe ? Haben die sich verfahren ? Bisschen wenig Resonanz für so 'nen tollen Tag, oder ?  #h


----------



## Nolfravel (13. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Tip top wars, und Trutten gabs auch noch für mich.

Ein tolles Treffen und ein ganz großes Danke an Sandra und Steffen.
Danke auch an Dirk fürs kayak Testen!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

@Jan-Peter 

Wenn wir diese schöne Tradition noch ein paar Jahre fortführen, musst Du bald bei der Vorbesprechung mittrinken.
Der Gedanke erzeugt bei mir jetzt schon Vorfreude.


----------



## Tewi (17. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Und ich war niht dabei! 

So wo sind die Bilder?????


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin Tewi, es hatte niemand ne Cam dabei...
Bischen unglücklich aber nicht zu ändern. da wir wieder in Niobe waren, könnten wir wieder die Bilder vom letzten mal nehmen  geändert hatte sich nicht allzuviel


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Tewi schrieb:


> Und ich war niht dabei!
> 
> So wo sind die Bilder?????


 wir machen unseres eigendes ding #6das wird auch geil 
und wir nennen  es bma andre und tewis 
lg andre


----------



## Tewi (18. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wir machen unseres eigendes ding #6das wird auch geil
> und wir nennen  es bma andre und tewis
> lg andre




#6#6#6#6


----------



## goeddoek (19. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wir machen unseres eigendes ding #6das wird auch geil
> und wir nennen  es bma andre und tewis
> lg andre




Wozu, "Fiskbunk" ?  :q :q

Das BMA kann man nicht kopieren #6 Das nächste Mal einfach mit dabei sein - fertig :m


----------



## Reppi (20. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



> Das nächste Mal einfach mit dabei sein - fertig



Bei so einem Geheimbund ? Ohne Bilders und genaue, detailierte Fangberichte ?
Lieber nicht, sonst muß ich wohlmöglich abends auch nackt ums Feuer tanzen..:q


----------



## goeddoek (20. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Reppi schrieb:


> Bei so einem Geheimbund ? Ohne Bilders und genaue, detailierte Fangberichte ?




Du fängst doch wohl hier das Zicken nicht an, odääär ?  :q




Reppi schrieb:


> Lieber nicht, sonst muß ich wohlmöglich abends auch nackt ums Feuer tanzen..:q



Reppi, oll Baas - wenn Du dor Pläseer an hest, geern. Dor maakt wi denn ook Billers van :m :q :q


----------



## Reppi (20. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Duck und wechhh........:q


----------



## Nolfravel (20. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Jan-Peter
> 
> Wenn wir diese schöne Tradition noch ein paar Jahre fortführen, musst Du bald bei der Vorbesprechung mittrinken.
> Der Gedanke erzeugt bei mir jetzt schon Vorfreude.




Ich war dieses Mal schon kurz davor:q

Nur dann hab ich euch gesehen, worauf ich es dann mit der Angst zu tun bekommen habe.

:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Reppi schrieb:


> sonst muß ich wohlmöglich abends auch nackt ums Feuer tanzen..:q


Oh Heiland... entferne diese Bilder aus meinem Kopf... 






Nolfravel schrieb:


> Nur dann hab ich euch gesehen, worauf ich es dann mit der Angst zu tun bekommen habe.
> 
> :m


:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

:m Hier werden die Beteiligten öffentlich gemacht.. so eine Art Wiki-BMA Leaks...


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Nur dann hab ich euch gesehen, worauf ich es dann mit der Angst zu tun bekommen habe.

:m[/QUOTE]


Du brauchst doch keine Angst vor den dicken Onkels haben...... Oder doch?


----------



## Duesfly (26. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Als begeisterte Fehmarnurlauber und Angler war der erste Weg in Angelladen. Carsten und die Fly-Experten empfingen uns schon vor der Tür, herzlich wie immmmer!!! Hauptthemen: Meerforellen,Wetter, Wo und Wie und BMA.. Naja die Fische kannten wir noch nicht!  Nächsten Samstag sollten wir diese kennen lernen! Achja, Vorbesprechung war auch noch NÖTIG!!
Meiner Frau und mir hat das BMA Wochenende gut Gefallen.
Würden uns freuen beim nächsten BMA wieder dabei zu sein.  
Danke an die Tolle Truppe, besonders an Steffen und Sandra.

Petri     WEIL IHR ES KÖNNT! #6


----------



## Ines (27. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



> Angst vor den dicken Onkels


Ganz reizende Onkels auf den Fotos!
Aber - wenn die alle im Vollrausch sind, oha! |bigeyes:q


----------



## goeddoek (27. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Hej Michael |wavey:


Erst mal |welcome: im Anglerboard und viel Spaß hier :m





Duesfly schrieb:


> Würden uns freuen beim nächsten BMA wieder dabei zu sein.



Und mich würde das erst freuen  :m


@ Ines

Du wärst überrascht, wie "gesittet" die Onkels dieses Mal waren |bigeyes :q :q Na, ja - war'n ja auch ein paar "Neue" dabei 


@ Steffen

Hat der "häsische" Onkel eigentlich schon einen neuen Termin ins Auge gefasst ?


----------



## Wildshark (28. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

Moin

Da mein Internet auf Urlaub war ,muß ich doch jetzt erstmal eine Danksagung los werden!!


DANKE

An Steffen und Sandra !!!

Das war wieder alles super geplant und durchgeführt !
Es waren ja auch teilweise Geistreiche Gespräche dabei !

Freu mich schon auf das nächste Treffen!!

Wenn es wieder heißt:
Wenn Männer in komischen Gewändern den Strand erobern,
verstecke dich nicht in der Düne!!

Denn da fallen die Wathosen!
:vik:

Sharky

​


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Wildshark schrieb:


> Da mein Internet auf Urlaub war


 

 *sing*"Seit ewiger Zeit komm ich nicht ins Netz... mit Alice..."*sing*


Sharky mein alter Hai  den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Steffen
> 
> Hat der "häsische" Onkel eigentlich schon einen neuen Termin ins Auge gefasst ?



Eich hun mer no kaan Gedange macht 


Ich check mal die Termine #h


----------



## Ines (28. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *

"Alice" würde ich auch zum Mond schießen! |uhoh::m


----------



## goeddoek (28. September 2011)

*AW: BMA für kurzentschlossene *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> *sing*"Seit ewiger Zeit komm ich nicht ins Netz... mit Alice..."*sing*




hier der komplette Text für unsere Sangesfreunde :m

"ich weiß nicht mehr was "Mail" ist
und man im Netz so machen kann
ich sitz hier schon seit Wochen
wart' auf den Technik-Mann

denn seit ewiger Zeit komm ich nicht ins Netz mit Alice

Alice, Alice, who the f.... is Alice"


----------

